# North Carolina's Outer Banks



## Miss Marty (Sep 12, 2015)

_
The Outer Banks is a 200-mile long string 
of narrow barrier islands off the coast of 
North Carolina & a small portion of Virginia._

How are the roads to and from OBX

Williamsburg, Virginia Beach
Virginia Rt 158 

North Carolina Route 12 Outer Banks Scenic Byway 
approximately 131 Miles and takes about 6 Hours to drive

Rocky Mount
I-95 to NC 64

*North Carolina's Outer Banks 
boasts five lighthouses*

The Currituck Beach Lighthouse, built in 1875
is the northernmost lighthouse on the Outer Banks

The Bodie Island Lighthouse (pronounced "body"), 
and keepers quarters located just south of Nags Head
sister of the Currituck Lighthouse, was built in 1872  
White with black bands

The Cape Hatteras Lighthouse 
you see today, built between 1869-70.
Black and white spiral bands with 
red brick base with granite corners.

The Ocracoke Lighthouse, built in 1823, 
is the southernmost lighthouse on the Outer Banks
White - 40 min ferry boat ride to Ocracoke

Cape Lookout Lighthouse might be called the least accessible 
of those on the Outer Banks because it is only accessible by boat
White and Black - Diamond pattern on front

www. carolinaouterbanks .com/
LighthouseIntro.htm

Any suggestions regarding books, calendars, dvds, maps 
especially about North Carolina's Outer Banks lighthouses,
and a list of the locations for the NC wild horses statues.


----------



## pedro47 (Sep 12, 2015)

Miss Marty do you recommend taking The Chesapeake,VA toll road from Chesapeake,VA to OBX,NC ?


----------



## SailBadtheSinner (Sep 12, 2015)

pedro47 said:


> Miss Marty do you recommend taking The Chesapeake,VA toll road from Chesapeake,VA to OBX,NC ?




Not Miss Marty, but I would. The only option I'm aware of are the local roads, too much congestion. Anyway, the toll road only goes to the NC state line. After that it is Rte 168 to Rte 158 the rest of the way. Having an EZpass is really great on the toll portion of the trip.

FYI, I've seen wild horses in the unincorporated section of the outer banks where a 4 wheel drive vehicle is required for driving on the beach; drove all the way to the VA line on the beach. The unincorporated section is located north of Corolla.


SBtS


----------



## RonB (Sep 12, 2015)

The roads are fine - just got back today from Duck. There is a temporary bridge south of the Pea Island NWR Visitor's Center, (it was washed out in a storm), but it's not a problem. We didn't go much past as there is a boat launch area where we put our kayaks in just south of the bridge.

Some of the lighthouses close for the season after Labor Day. I know the Bodie Island LH is closed now.

Some of the winged horses are on display up and down the area. Ya' just have to keep your eyes open... 

Here's a link to a story about them:
http://2movingthechi.com/the-winged-horses-on-the-outer-banks-of-north-carolina/

Ron


----------



## Miss Marty (Sep 12, 2015)

*Thanks RonB for the link to*

Winged Horse Extravaganza


----------



## Miss Marty (Sep 12, 2015)

*Winged Horse Extravaganza (Name and Location)*

*
Corolla*


1. Water Wings 
Corolla Classic Vacations & Corolla Real Estate, next to Corolla Pizza & Winks 

2. Collie 
The Island Bookstore, 1130 Corolla Village Rd. (horse is inside)

3. Lady-Go-Diva
The Inn at Corolla Light 

4. Reflections of the American Spirit, AKA Spirit 
ResortQuest Outer Banks 

5. Mimmie Lou 
Stan & Mary Virginia Polonsky (private home), 
846 Corolla Dr, behind Food Lion shopping center 

6. Corolla Speed Steed 
Corolla Raceway; Timbuck II Shopping Center 

7. Monto’ac 
Currituck Outer Banks Visitor Center 

8. Foaliage
Mike Mogil & Barbara Levine (private home), 
689 Hunt Club Dr, past the Currituck Visitor Center 


*Duck and Southern Shores*


9. Floral Flight
ResortQuest Outer Banks 

10. Fitz 
Laura Fitzpatrick (private home), 122 Sandy Ridge Rd, oceanfront 

11. Horsefly 
The Waterfront Shops 

12. Prince Charley Horse 
The Blue Point, Barr-ee Station & Duck’s General Store, The Waterfront Shops 

13. Corolla 
Life’s A Beach, The Waterfront Shops 

14. Star Grazer 
Sea Dragon and Candy & Corks, The Waterfront Shops 

15. Steve's CottEdge Blend, AKA Java 
Duck's Cottage (Steve Alterman - sponsor), The Waterfront Shops 

16. Polaris (the Stallion of the Cosmos) 
Herron’s Restaurant 

17. Wings of Rescue 
Soundfeet Shoes 

18. Pirates Pony 
Osprey Landing Shops 

19. Stirrup Your Imagination 
The Island Bookstore, Scarborough Faire Shopping Village (horse is inside) 

20. Sea Biscuit 
The Kerr Family (private home), 2 Fourth Ave, oceanfront 

21. Isaiah
First Church of Christ, Scientist, Sea Hawk 

22. Zee Colt 
Southern Shores Crossing Shopping Center 


*Kitty Hawk*


23. School Spirit 
Kitty Hawk Elementary School 

24. Sir Spirit Scotch Bonnet Shellsworthy of First Flight
Aycock Brown Welcome Center 

25. Kinnakeet 
Stack ’Em High Pancakes 

26. Dreamcatcher 
Professional Floors, 500 Sand Dune Dr, behind Pizzaz Pizza 

27. Whitey 
Black Pelican 

28. Mighty in Flight 
Mighty Maid Cleaning Service 

29. Sea Star 
Alfred and Susan Bevan (private home), 
3613 Meeting Twain Ct, turn on Tateway St, 2nd right 

30. Miss Kitty and 

31. Fancy Flyer 
Kitty Dunes Realty


----------



## Miss Marty (Sep 12, 2015)

*Winged Horse Extravaganza (Name and Location) .*

*
Kill Devil Hills*

32. Lights, Kam-era, Action! 
Chilli Peppers 

33. Doubloon 
Jolly Roger Restaurant 

34. Outer Banks Bay, AKA “Flipper” 
Goombays Grille & Raw Bar 

35. Hurricane 
Days Inn Mariner 

36. J.J. 
Mako Mike’s 

37. Wilbur Bushwacker 
Days Inn Wilbur & Orville Wright 

38. Chamber Charlie 
Outer Banks Chamber of Commerce, Colington Rd. 

39. Happy Daze 
Town Hall, next to Chamber of Commerce 

40. Horse-oglyphics 
First Flight Middle School, 
behind First Flight Elementary on Colington Rd. 

41. Skye Dreams 
Colington Harbour Entrance, end of Colington Rd. 

42. Starry Starry Flight 
Kill Devil Hills Cooperative Gallery 

43. The Wright Stuff 
Nags Head Shop 

44. Captain Seabourne 
Ramada Inn 

45. Pegasuits 
Birthday Suits 

46. Ameri-Go-Round 
Southern Ice, 400 W 8th St. (MP 10) 


*Nags Head*


47. Hospitality 
Kelly’s Restaurant 

48. Aviatrix 
Outer Banks Family YMCA 

49. Shiner 
Kitty Hawk Kites 

50. Butterfly 
Bad Barracuda’s 

51. Butterfly Jubilee 
Outer Banks Hospital (horse is inside lobby) 

52. Chloe’s Flight 
Village Realty (horse is inside) 

53. Odyssey of the Hands 
Harrell & Associates 

54. Chillin’ Out 
Penguin Isle Restaurant 

55. Eyeland Nag 
Frank & Catharine Freda (private home), 
112 E. Sea Holly Ct., oceanfront

56. Wind Nags Point 
Windmill Point Restaurant 

57. High Speed Steed 
Nags Head Raceway 

58. Sir Stanley 
Tanger Outlet Center 


*Roanoke Island*

59. Dorothy and 

60. David 
College of the Albemarle Dare Co., 
2 horses (horses are inside Tech Bldg.)

61. Joe
20/20 Realty


*Hatteras Island*


62. Hattie 
Kinnakeet Shores 

63. Lighthorse 
Outer Beaches Realty Waves, Avon & Hatteras 
(*horse is moved to different locations)


*Ocracoke*

64. Constellation (a Rider from the Cosmic Carousel)
Howard’s Pub

65. Emilio 
Back Porch Restaurant 

66. Garcia Lorca 
The Island Inn 

67. Seahorse 
Ocracoke School


----------



## Miss Marty (Sep 12, 2015)

*Winged Horse Extravaganza (Name and Location) Photos*

*
Currituck Mainland*

68. Premonition
Prospect Generation Systems, Freedom Business Park 

69. Old Tom Morris 
East Coast Game Rooms and Golf (horse is inside store) 


*Off the Outer Banks*

70. Tiny Timber 
Dismal Swamp Welcome Center, 
2356 US Hwy 17 N, South Mills, NC 
(horse is inside welcome center) 


From May 2002 through Oct 2004, 
99 Horses were installed and displayed as 
part of the Winged Horse Extravaganza. 


Photo Gallery
http://www.outerbankspress.com/whe/whe-photos.html


_How many of these horse statues have you seen?_


----------



## SailBadtheSinner (Sep 12, 2015)

Miss Marty said:


> .........................
> 
> _How many of these horse statues have you seen?_




After I had been approached by wild horse(s) on the beach, seeing the statues just didn't do anything for me. I've driven by many of the statues, but don't pay any attention to them anymore, ho-hum. I didn't realize that I had to keep a score card .


SBtS


----------



## Miss Marty (Sep 13, 2015)

*Any discount coupons/tickets for the following ?*

_
History comes alive _

The Fort Raleigh National Historic Site 
513 acres on the north end of Roanoke Island 
just 3 miles from the historic town of Manteo.

Manteo Visitor Center
Tour Downtown Manteo 
Manteo Waterfront Dock
Roanoke Marshes Lighthouse

Elizabethan Garden  (Fee)
Gardens are open year-round, 
seven days a week.
Fall Hours - Open 9-5 pm

North Carolina Aquarium on Roanoke Island

The Roanoke Island Festival Park off 
Highway 64 - Manteo, North Carolina
Entry Fee...

Elizabeth II, which looks just like 
one of the seven English ships 
from the Roanoke Voyage of 1585

Roanoke Island Maritime Museum 

_Looks like we will miss "The Lost Colony"_

_Dare County is named for Virginia Dare._


----------



## Miss Marty (Sep 13, 2015)

*Chesapeake Expressway*



pedro47 said:


> Miss Marty do you recommend
> taking The Chesapeake,VA toll road
> from Chesapeake,VA to OBX,NC ?



We haven`t been to OBX in years.
We have EZPass so we may try it.

The Route 168 Chesapeake Expressway (EZPass Toll Road) is a fast and convenient 16 mile long, four-lane divided highway linking Interstate 64 in Chesapeake to North Carolina and the Outer Banks.


----------



## Miss Marty (Nov 10, 2015)

*Pea Island National Wildlife Refuge Highway 12 Rodanthe*

_
Pea Island National Wildlife Refuge _ 

The refuge’s visitor center, is located 
on the northern end of Hatteras Island 
about four miles south of Oregon Inlet.

A restroom and plenty of parking are available.
Driving on the beach is not allowed here.

To learn more about Pea Island National Wildlife Refuge, visit the U.S. Fish and Wildlife Service’s National Wildlife Refuges Visitors Center on the north end of Roanoke Island, about a quarter-mile past the entrance to Fort Raleigh National Historic Site. The center’s exhibits offer information about Pea Island and 10 other refuges in northeastern North Carolina and southeastern Virginia.

http://www.fws.gov/refuge/pea_island/wildlife_and_habitat/birds.html


----------



## pedro47 (Nov 10, 2015)

SailBadtheSinner said:


> Not Miss Marty, but I would. The only option I'm aware of are the local roads, too much congestion. Anyway, the toll road only goes to the NC state line. After that it is Rte 168 to Rte 158 the rest of the way. Having an EZpass is really great on the toll portion of the trip.
> 
> FYI, I've seen wild horses in the unincorporated section of the outer banks where a 4 wheel drive vehicle is required for driving on the beach; drove all the way to the VA line on the beach. The unincorporated section is located north of Corolla.
> 
> ...



The traffic is only heavy during the summer months, major holidays & special event days and on week ends according to the Virginia Department of Transportation (VDOT).


----------



## Miss Marty (Nov 26, 2015)

*North Carolina ~ Outer Banks*

The Cape Hatteras, North Carolina KOA was devastated by Hurricanes in 2011 (especially Hurricane Irene). Now, the campground has been completely rebuilt as one of the first KOA Resort campgrounds. 

The campground, pool, cabins and bathhouses 
are some of the nicest we have ever seen.  

Cape Hatteras KOA is located off Hwy 12 not far from the Serendipity House used in the movie Nights in Rodanthe (pronounced roh-DANTH-ee).


----------



## Miss Marty (Nov 29, 2015)

*Hatteras High Condos ~ Rodanthe North Carolina*

*
2015*

While taking digital photos of signs and buildings 
along Hwy 12 in the Outer Banks in mid November
I spotted the entrance sign for Hatteras High.

Turned out to be Hatteras High Condominiums
where there are only about 4 timeshare units.

Meet a lady who owns there and talked with 
her about how much she enjoyed the area.
(Note: She did not know about Tug)

We did not get to go inside a timeshare unit... 
However, each Hatteras High unit has central air conditioning and heating, fully equipped kitchen with dishwasher, microwave and TV. 

All have a private balcony and most of the second and third floor units have unobstructed ocean views.

 (Not sure if they have a washer and dryer in the unit)

The exterior of the four condo buildings look fairly nice.
Plus there is a nice parking lot in front of the buildings.

Hatteras High has limited units &
is affiliated & exchanges with RCI.

Located on the oceanfront in Rodanthe not far from 
the sound and North of Cape Hatteras Campground


----------



## Miss Marty (Nov 30, 2015)

*Hatteras High Timeshare Dues (2016) are $475 Year*

Checks should be made out to: 

HHIOA 

Tradewinds Property Services
PO Box 1053
Kill Devil Hills, NC 27948
Phone – 252-480-2880

www. hatterashigh .org


----------



## Miss Marty (Dec 7, 2015)

*Salvo Post Office - Hwy 12 - Outer Banks Tourist Attraction*

The original Salvo Post Office is legendary, as for decades it was the smallest running Post Office in the United States.   With less than 100 square feet of space, Post Office visitors basically had enough room to enter, turn around, and leave. 

Whenever a postmaster changed, residents moved the tiny building to the new postmaster yard. Salvo Fourth Post Master Edward Hooper took over in 1977

It was completely restored by volunteers after being damaged by fire in 1992. A replica has since been built along the side of NC Highway 12, identical to the original in size and color. It is not being cared for and the interior looks more like an old dirty shed instead of an historic building)

It was listed on the National Register of Historic Places in 1993


----------



## Miss Marty (Dec 10, 2015)

*Carolina Vacation*

*
Maryland - The Chesapeake Bay Bridge Tunnel -  North Carolina*

Depending on exactly where you are coming from will determine what roads to take. This is the route and places we stopped at on our vacation to Avon, North Carolina. 


*Day 1 - Saturday 
November 14, 2015*

219550   6:38 AM  Packed and Getting Ready 
219559   6:58 AM  On our way...

SOUTH on MARYLAND ROUTE 2  passing through Severna Park and Arnold. Maryland Rt  2 Governor Ritchie Highway is also known as Ritchie Highway. It is the longest state highway in the State of Maryland.  Length 79.24 miles.

EAST of ANNAPOLIS - merge left at fork in the road onto Maryland Route 50 towards the Bay Bridge.
The Chesapeake Bay Bridge (commonly known as the "Bay Bridge") is a major dual-span bridge in the State of Maryland. Spanning the Chesapeake Bay, it connects the state's rural Eastern Shore region with the more urban Western Shore. The original span opened in 1952 and with a length of 4.3 miles (6.9 km), was the world's longest continuous over-water steel structure; the parallel span was added in 1973.  EZ Pass Accepted.

CONTINUE on MARYLAND ROUTE 50 
Passed through Easton in Talbot County and Cambridge in Dorchester County 

219609   8:13 AM  Stopped at McDonalds in Easton
219659   9:13 AM  Traveled 100 miles in about 2 hrs.


SOUTHBOUND on US 13 
219674   9:33 AM  Stopped for gas at an Exxon Station in Princess Anne in Somerset County  ($10)
US Highway 13, commonly known as Route 13, is the major north-south highway on the Eastern Shore. 

219706 10:23 AM  Stopped at Stucky`s with a Citgo Station along Rt 13 on the Eastern Shore of Virginia
219756 11:30 AM  Stopped for gas at an Exxon on Route 13 in Virginia ($10).  

Cape Charles Virginia  is located at the southern end of the Delmarva Peninsula, off the coast of mainland Virginia, about 10 miles North of the Chesapeake Bay Bridge Tunnel.  Toll is $13 each direction and EZ Pass is accepted.

Before the Chesapeake Bay Bridge Tunnel, US 13 continued across the Chesapeake Bay using a ferry.
The CBBT opened April 15, 1964.  From shore to shore, the CB Bridge Tunnel measures 17.6 miles.
Construction of the span required undertaking a project of more than 12 miles of low-level trestle, two 1-mile tunnels, two bridges, almost 2 miles of causeway, four manmade islands and 5-1/2 miles of approach roads, totaling 23 miles.

219779 12:00 to 1 PM  Late Breakfast at Virginia Originals, Chesapeake Grill located on Sea Gull Island. 
Ham & Cheese Omelet with fried potatoes, toast and coffee inside the restaurant with a beautiful water 
view from our table looking out at the naval and ocean going ships, and people on the 625 ft fishing pier. 
One Island on the Bay is located on the southernmost of the Chesapeake Bay Bridge Tunnel’s four manmade islands,3 and 1/2 miles from Virginia Beach, Virginia.  Here you will find a gift shop and the Eastern Shore welcome station.

From the Chesapeake Bay Bridge Tunnel,  Follow Rt. 13, Northhampton Boulevard, to I-64 East (to Chesapeake, Virginia), pass exit for Regent University take Exit 291 B to Route 168, the Chesapeake Expressway ($3 Toll Rd).

219813  2 PM  Arrived North Carolina Welcome Center. Took about an hour from the restaurant on Bridge 
to the Virginia - North Carolina State Line.  Once in North Carolina, Route 168 turns into US 158 East.

219844  2:30 PM  Stopped for gas at an Exxon station in NC ($10).
219919  4:00 PM  Traveled 9 hours from our house to vacation house (369 Miles).

Checked in:  Hatteras Realty Rt 12.
Avon, Dare County,  North Carolina


CAROLINA SUNSHINE 
Lakeside House in Kinnekeet Shore
A Wyndham Vacation Rental (EJ85) 

We are working on a review and youtube photo video.

Here is a link to a video of the cottage we stayed in:

http://tours.tourfactory.com/tours/tour.asp?t=1190730


----------



## DaveNV (Dec 10, 2015)

I'll be on the Outer Banks next May.  This thread is really nice.  Thanks!

Dave


----------



## Miss Marty (Dec 13, 2015)

*Carolina Sunshine - Hatteras Realty*

Note:
Be aware of additional fees when trading into 
 Wyndham Vacation Rentals - Hatteras Realty 

When we confirmed our RCI reservation, 
we where not told about any addional fees

When we arrived at the check-in counter
We were charged $149 cleaning fee 
plus a $19 occupy fee. Total $168. 

If we refused and didn`t sign the lease and pay the fee we could not get the keys - so we had no choice but to pay Hatteras Realty. 

They use the $149 to pay someone to clean when you check out.
The real kicker was the house was not as clean as if should have been.
I overlooked alot of small stuff but the stove smelled like bacon grease
They did send someone out to clean the stove & nasty bar-b-q grill.

RCI was closed that weekend so I called later during our stay.
RCI could not get Hatteras Realty to issue any type of refund. 
RCI was not aware of the the fees so in the end the supervisor 
offered me a $50 credit. (Thank You RCI)


Hatteras Realty sent the following email on the morning of check-in

Good Morning,

We are looking forward to your arrival today! You will be checking into Carolina Sunshine for 7 days. This email contains important information - we recommend printing this email so you will have everything you need to make your vacation as stress-free as possible!

Pre-Arrival Information

Please use the link below to log into _GuestWeb_ to review and sign your lease agreement and to make an online payment or print a payment coupon.

 ***PLEASE NOTE: Guests can not take occupancy of any rental home without a signed lease and paid in full.***


Please read over each document carefully on GuestWeb. It is important that you review your lease and indicate which optional programs you would like to accept or decline. Currently your lease includes the cost of the Housekeeping fee and taxes as well as other optional items that you may not need/want and wish to decline. These optional packages include pool heat, pet fee, etc (if available). Once we have received your signed lease we will adjust your balance according to the options you selected. We must receive your final balance and signed lease prior to your arrival or at check in.

Your payment options are as follows:

*Certified Funds or Personal Check (our preferred method)

-Must be drawn in US currency, payable on a US bank and made out to Hatteras Realty Inc.

-Personal checks will not be accepted within the 30 days prior to arrival.

*Money Order, Cashier's Check, Bank Check.

*Credit Card

-Once your lease is submitted you may pay by credit card at www. vacationrentpayment .com
(Please be sure to include your reservation number.)

-All credit card payments are processed by 
Vacation Rent Payments, not Hatteras Realty. 

_-Vacation Rent Payment charges a 
$39.00 convenience fee that is 
added to all credit card transactions. _

*Cash (upon arrival before 5PM)


----------



## Miss Marty (Dec 17, 2015)

*Town of Duck NC ~ Waterfront and Boardwalk Map*

We stopped in Duck on our way back from our visit 
to The Currituck Beach Lighthouse (built in 1875).
There is a small waterfront shopping village with a 
donut shop called Duck Donuts. Don`t miss it....

http://f30b7e5pkr47rm3k3hqb6rs4.wpe...of-Duck-Walking-Map-2014-FINAL2-1024x7801.jpg


----------



## Mike&Edie (Dec 18, 2015)

Duck donuts are the best.


----------



## RonB (Dec 18, 2015)

I must admit that I don't get why almost everyone loves Duck Donuts. They just do not suit my taste. However, Lighthouse Bagels in Corolla has the best apple fritter I have ever had. Actually, I have never had anything there that was not at least very good ~ Ron


----------



## Miss Marty (Dec 19, 2015)

*The Gingerbread House Bakery*



Made from scratch pastries on Hatteras Island.  
Located 5 minutes south of the Cape Hatteras 
Light House in Frisco, North Carolina.

www. gbhbakery .com


----------



## Miss Marty (Dec 19, 2015)

*Hatteras Village Christmas Parade Photos 2015*

Check out the gallery of photos from the Christmas parade.

http://www.midgettrealty.com/blog/2015/12/14/2015-hatteras-village-christmas-parade#.VnYSk7YrKXY


----------



## Miss Marty (Dec 27, 2015)

*Cape Hatteras Lighthouse*

During our November vacation to Avon, North Carolina

We enjoyed two visits to the Cape Hatteras Lighthouse 
The Cape Hatteras Lighthouse is located off Hwy 12 at
46375 Lighthouse Rd., Buxton NC; www.nps.gov/caha). 

The first Cape Hatteras lighthouse was built in 1803

The lens from the lighthouse built in 1854 can be found at the Graveyard of the Atlantic Museum located at the tip of Hattaras Island. (just pass the Hatteras-Ocracoke Ferry Terminal on Hwy 12). The light displays a highly visible black and white diagonal Daymark paint job.

The Cape Hatteras Lighthouse is the tallest brick lighthouse in the world!
It has 257 steps from the ground to the balcony level, equal to climbing a 12-story building. The narrow stairs have a handrail only on one side, two-way traffic, and a landing every 31 steps. It was closed for climbing since we were there off season. 

Adjacent to the Cape Hatteras Light is the Hatteras Island Visitor Center and The Museum of the Sea, operated by the National Park Service, which is located in the historic Cape Hatteras Lighthouse Double Keepers' Quarters.

Beach erosion forced the relocation of the Outer Banks' most venerable landmark in 1999. The move 2,900 feet saved the tallest (210 feet high) operating beacon in North America, but also changed the view from the lantern room gallery: Instead of looking down on the ocean, visitors now have a vantage of dense maritime woods, live oak, pine, and yaupon shrubs and a slightly set back perspective of the sweeping coast. 

We were able to get some nice exterior photos of the Cape Hatteras lighthouse, keepers quarters and grounds since the weather was warm with plentiful sunshine. The Cape Hatteras lighthouse may be America's most photographed lighthouse.

The sound of ocean waves, the starry night sky (no street lights) 
learning about the lighthouse and the five species of sea turtles 
found along the Cape Hatteras National Seashore (the leatherback, 
hawksbill (rarely seen), Kemp's ridley, loggerhead and green ).
made for an unforgettable timeshare vacation.

Cape Hatteras National Seashore in North Carolina is open year-round.


----------



## Miss Marty (Jan 12, 2016)

*One Arm Bandit Rod*

Here is a local place with a Wings, a Tackle Shop and a Shell Station
Located near Cape Hatteras Lighthouse Right On Route 12 in Buxton. 

Don`t forget to stop and visit “The One Arm Bandit Rod" Steve Groves.
This United States Marine Corps veteran and his signature red Ford truck has been serving up made-to-order barbecue pork rib racks and chicken for Outer Banks customers only by word-of-mouth.


----------



## Miss Marty (Jan 26, 2016)

*Outer Banks*

Sitting here looking at some of our Outer Banks pictures 
Thought I would write about a few more places we visited.


----------



## Miss Marty (Jan 26, 2016)

*"Beachwoods a Four Season Outer Banks Resort"*

*
BEECHWOODS - KITTY HAWK - OUTER BANKS *

We visited Beachwoods Resort, formerly Barrier Island Station in November. The resort is located on Cypress Knee Trail in Kitty Hawk, NC behind the Walmart.  There is a blue and white diamond shape sign with a red arrow to the right of the shopping center. Follow that sign/road to you see a sign with "Beachwoods a Four Season Outer Banks Resort".  As you drive into the property you will see the Club House, Boardwalk, fountain & lake with blue color paddle boats, comfortable looking outdoor furnishings. The landscaping in the front of the Clubhouse area was very impressive.  

The newly remodeled check-in area is very nice. 
The staff at Beachwoods were extremely nice to us 
as we were just stopping by to take a peak. 

There is a new Owners Lounge with nice furnishings and a huge fireplace. We walked around the building and seen the unfinished recreation area with (indoor water park style tubes) and plenty of new white lounge chairs. Plenty of construction going on especially in and around the Welcome Center. We took a quick drive around and the buildings sit in a forest like setting.      

Exteriors are tan color with  green shutters, deck and parking. 
We did not see any new timeshare buildings or model unit.

The buildings and grounds at Beachwoods 
remind me of Disney Old Key West Resort
and The Summit at Massanutten in Virginia.


----------



## pedro47 (Jan 26, 2016)

Miss Marty how were you able to exchange into this resort ? The Club under DRI, RCI or II ?


----------



## Miss Marty (Jan 26, 2016)

*We stayed in Avon*

We didn`t stay at Beachwoods
Just stopped by to check it out!
It is going to be nice when finish.


----------



## pedro47 (Jan 26, 2016)

Miss Marty said:


> We didn`t stay at Beachwoods
> Just stopped by to check it out!
> It is going to be nice when finish.



Thanks for the update on Beachwoods Resort.


----------



## Miss Marty (Mar 16, 2016)

*March 2016 NCDOT starts work on a new Outer Banks bridge*

An Outer Banks groundbreaking ceremony marked the long awaited start of construction on a $246 million replacement for the old Bonner Bridge across Oregon Inletm  North Carolina. The new bridge will have seven navigation spans, each about 300 feet wide (opening November 2018)

http://www.newsobserver.com/news/local/article64624412.html


----------



## Miss Marty (Mar 16, 2016)

*Hatteras Island lighthouses open for climbing in April*

_
The Bodie Island and Cape Hatteras Lighthouses _
will be open for climbing beginning April 15, 2016.


----------



## bendadin (Jan 2, 2017)

Can anyone update? I am looking at this but if it is behind Walmart then how far is it to the beach?


----------



## pedro47 (Jan 2, 2017)

Is the new owners lounges for owners to use or is it for DRI sales staff?


----------



## SailBadtheSinner (Jan 2, 2017)

The driving distance to the closest beach is a little less than 1½ miles.


SBtS


----------



## RonB (Jan 2, 2017)

I've never measured the distance, but I'd guess around a mile. But there is a lot of traffic in that area and I wouldn't want to walk to the beach.


----------



## pedro47 (Jan 2, 2017)

I think the resort runs a shuttle bus to the beach during the summers season.


----------

